# Name that Midwest GSD Stud Dog



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay, me and a friend are kicking this around and we have a few on our list. However, I thought I'd toss it around to the group. Here's the *general*criteria:

1. Within a day's drive of Cape Girardeau, MO
2. Prefer titled in a bite work sport
3. High premium on OFA elbows and hips [T's preference]
4. Health certifications if no OFA [A Normal Hips and Elbows]
5. Working titled or working progeny on the ground i.e. evidence of the ability to produce working drives

Bitch is linebred on Fero in the 3rd and 4th generations brings in Gildo, Mink, Crok, Harro.


Without getting into the specifics on the bitch, we're looking for some local stud talent to see who would be complementary/compatible. Thoughts???

Terrasita


----------



## David Crow (Mar 7, 2011)

What about Wrex vom Enckhausen Mike Diehl is using him and Flemink9 is also using him. OFA excellennt hips.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.staatsmacht.com/home.html


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Is your bitch titled? 

You have a LOT of really quality dogs to choose from with the criteria you listed, however, I know many owners of said dogs will only breed their dogs to titled bitches (rightfully so).

Good luck in your search, please let us know who you decide to use!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Is your bitch titled?
> 
> You have a LOT of really quality dogs to choose from with the criteria you listed, however, I know many owners of said dogs will only breed their dogs to titled bitches (rightfully so).
> 
> Good luck in your search, please let us know who you decide to use!


If there is a LOT, can you list them?

Terrasita


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Without getting into the specifics on the bitch, we're looking for some local stud talent to see who would be complementary/compatible. Thoughts???
> 
> Terrasita


My mentor in my previous breed could name bloodline combinations that worked, that didn't work, exactly what problems they produced, etc. She knew where she was going with her breeding program, if all worked the way she wanted, generations ahead. She had a plan based on her knowledge of her lines and others' lines.

I don't see that in GSD so much. How come?

Just as an example, here's someone asking for mating recommendations without going into specifics on the bitch. What are you trying to produce? What qualities in the bitch are you trying to hold onto and what weaknesses are you trying to strengthen? How can anybody make any stud dog recommendations? And based on location, which is Number 1 on your list? I think I've seen similar ads on Craig's list, to be honest. 

Laura


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

First and foremost, I want to know in this area, what dogs are out there. I didn't ask for mating recommendations. Its simply an inquiry of what dogs are in the area. Once you compile that list, then you get into who is compatible with said bitch regarding pedigree, complementary traits, etc. It would be nice to have a progeny list to see how the dog produced with various bitches. For me, titles are one thing but there needs to be further investigation into the dog's other character traits. So this is a START. The paper, especially on health is a start. Next meet, observe the dog if possible and do the same with as many progeny as possible. All of this with the idea of what the bitch brings to the table. So without the great debate of whether to breed in the first place or who is titled, if you know of midwest stud dogs that you think are producing working traits reliably.

This is the thing in GSDs on this forum--no discussion of the dogs individually or as a line in terms of known traits. Brittney says there are LOTS to choose from. I'd love to hear about them.

Terrasita


----------



## Richard Ramirez (Sep 6, 2011)

Teresita,
In my opinion from the short time I've been on this forum, I can tell you that the caliber of people on here are highly experienced either as trainers or breeder/trainers. You are sending up all kinds of red flags with your line of questions. Maybe you will show us your dogs pedigree and tell us what discipline you're training in????


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Would it help you all out it I tell you that I don't even own a GSD at the moment. I would LIKE to. There shouldn't be any red flags. I have started several threads on GSD pedigrees and stud dogs. Now I'm interested in current ones and ones in my area. Its funny how you can find out anything in the Dutchie/Mal community and the GSD one is hush hush. One of the reasons puppies are a crap shoot is that maybe people haven't researched the pedigree. And then there is the selection part of it. They get a puppy out of working parents and then 6 months later they are on here posing questions about how to deal with negative traits that either or the other in the breeding pair were known to produce. 

Thanks to those who replied with potential dogs.

Terrasita


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> One of the reasons puppies are a crap shoot is that maybe people haven't researched the pedigree. *And then there is the selection part of it. They get a puppy out of working parents and then 6 months later they are on here posing questions about how to deal with negative traits that either or the other in the breeding pair were known to produce. *
> 
> Terrasita


This quote is a 2way street...people can select good dogs for breeding potential, but also not be competent in dealing with the dogs they selected...make sense? One person's negative may actually be a positive...this can be the case with well researched and well selected dogs....


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

A few links to check out - 

http://altebaumkennel.com/our-dogs/hobbit-von-der-donnerbrucke/


http://www.sportwaffenk9.com/males.stuka.shtml

http://www.delaneyworkingdogs.com/about.html

http://www.diehlspolicek9training.com/males.asp

http://landschaftkennels.com/pages/males/males.html


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome!!! Thanks Tracey.

Terrasita


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Any of this dog's progeny arrived in the States?

http://www.vonderteufelskehle.de/

Watch his OB and Schutzdienst videos.

The vet said he has never seen such perfect hips and elbows. The dog tries to dominate the helper and although coming up front to the handler in the obedience, he is a very good trainable (I hesitate to say biddable but once he knows the score he's ok).

His speed is phenomenal, it is said.


----------



## Nita Eichman (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=458839

This is the bitch she is mine. She has lots of prey/ball drive, but little foundation in bitework. She does bite and hits hard with good targeting. She is very willing and loves to track. She earned her CD in 3 shows and her CDX in 5, even though she is a little sharp. 

Any suggestions?

Nita


----------



## Marsha Asbury (Oct 30, 2011)

I know of a couple of Males that would line breed with your bitch quite nicely. Almost every dog in the "C" litter from the zenhof kennel with Trold Chief over Jaguar vom Eichenluft has been titled. A male is in New Jersey and another male is in St Louis. contact James Laney, he is a USCA Helper who can train and certify helpers. He should be able to tell you the gals name in St Louis who owns the other male. There are some nice titles and scores in that litter as well as super temporment. 

Hope that helps some


----------



## Marsha Asbury (Oct 30, 2011)

The dog is V Cato vom Zenhof and below is the linebreeding on him.
*Linebreeding - 5 generations*


5 - 3............................................. in V Fero vom Zeuterner Himmelreich
5 - 5............................................. in V Umsa vom Bungalow
4 - 4............................................. in V Gildo vom Körbelbach
5 - 5............................................. in V Dax von der Kesmarker Tränke
5 - 5............................................. in G Irus vom Flötzbachtal
5 - 5............................................. in Ashra vom Stoppenberger Land
4 - 4............................................. in Glarbo Afra
3 - 3............................................. in Glarbo Fipi


----------



## Nita Eichman (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Marsha, that's the kind of information I was looking for. :wink:

Nita


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

They have DNA test for DM now, you should add that to your criteria. It is a cheap and easy test and important as DM is an even bigger problem in the breed than HD. There is an nice stud dog up here in Toronto area I like, Djack van het Berghuis.


----------

